# How long does it take for Reservation to Show up in Resort's System



## imhappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi,

My reservation was made at KBC through DAE Live for November. I was wondering how long does it take for reservation to show up in Resorts System? Any pointers will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

